# Any Football Fans?



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

Im a MASSIVE liverpool supporter. Any footie fans out there?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Like massive as in 9 feet 3 inches tall?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

No - 'tis a game for girls.


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Like massive as in 9 feet 3 inches tall?


Haha whitty! Massive as in I play for my local football team and I am club captain and set up local fooball games in deprived communities in London to get kids out of gang culture as well as a big liverpool supporter!


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> No - 'tis a game for girls.


I have to admit the football they show on TV is ridiculous. They go over like ballerina's and moan over nothing. In sunday league football you see 2 footed challenges and walk up as if it is nothing!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

'Fraid so Shiva.










Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> 'Fraid so Shiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid a hammers fan would come on.. I have to hand it to you, you did play very well. Ba was a great signing, better than Cole and Piq put together. If it was any other team I would have been annoyed, but the hammers are a great team and they deserve to move up the table because no way do they belong on 20th spot.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> 'Fraid so Shiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

handlehall said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > 'Fraid so Shiva.
> ...


Haven't had much to gloat about this season (except beating Spurs) so welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I played it once at school in 1965 managing to score a goal but then totally lost interest :yawn:

Well ok, I did watch & actually enjoy :swoon: *one* cup final in the early `70s but that`s it, I mean a load of ludicrously over paid individuals kicking a ball round a field for 90 minutes, give me break 

Actually neither of my two brothers have any interest in football either which is possibly odd considering my Father loved it, watching Grandstand on a Saturday afternoon was one of the highlights of his week, mind you as far as remember he never supported a particular team he just enjoyed the game


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> 'Fraid so Shiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See your









And raise you










Looking forward to 2 games a season from next season. :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Looking forward to 2 games a season from next season. :lol:


Ha Ha!!

Come on though, there's no way Millwall are going to get promoted...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to 2 games a season from next season. :lol:
> ...


 all of your players are qualified parachutists now you've been in freefall all season.

If you beat the drop I will be amazed, pleased but amazed.

Pleased because I know exactly what two games a season would be like, someone would get killed


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, started playing in my school football team and am still playing (albeit 5-a-side) 39 years later! I coach an under 13's team of which my son is captain (penalty taker & never subbed) , they play in the Craven league which can often mean 40/80 mile round trips into the Dales for away games. I watch my local team, Thackley FC, whenever possible, I am also a season ticket holder at Bradford City. As you can imagine, I don't have much time for hobbies so when I do have time.................................................I go to Spain several times a year to watch Sporting Gijon, if I have time when I'm there, I'll also catch Rayo Vallecano just to look at their shirts, I also make annual visits to the land of pebbledash to see Celtic and Stenhousemuir.

I watch a lot on telly too

If there is one thing that I don't like, it's people harking back to the "good old days". I think football gets better and better and as for spitting, rolling around hystrionics, shirt pulling, diving etc Well I love it and teach my kids all that. :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Just the one?!

It's amazing to think that with 10 games left there's so many that could still be for the drop. It's going to be a great end to the season.

Fortune's always hiding...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

shiva9493 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Like massive as in 9 feet 3 inches tall?
> ...


Wolves fan here, although now I'm expatriated in London I don't get to see them as much as I did when I lived in the Midlands. Been to see Palace a few times down here and when I lived in south London I did get to the Den to see Millwall a few times. Now that I'm plotted up 'Eastside' I'll probably go and cheer Orient on a bit...

Where abouts in London do you sort the games out? Sounds like a good bit of community action there, well done.

As an aside, I was very sad to read about the untimely death of Dean Richards at 36. RIP.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep im a massive Liverpool fan too (see my profil pic of my tattoo)

I also collect football matches on dvd and have about 17,000 matches now!!!!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a fan, per se, but I do spend a lot of time on betfair.com on Saturdays and Sundays. :assassin:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> As an aside, I was very sad to read about the untimely death of Dean Richards at 36. RIP.


I saw Dean make his debut as a teenager, never seen such a big lad have so much balance, he was graceful. He stood out a mile and made football look very easy, it was such a shame that he became ill at Tottenham. RIP.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Technium said:


> Yep im a massive Liverpool fan too (see my profil pic of my tattoo)
> 
> I also collect football matches on dvd and have about 17,000 matches now!!!!


massive liverpool fan also .i love that tatoo .

ive been rowing with hammers fans all day on fb lets see if they are still as cocky in may.

im with mark i think football has eveolved into an awesome sport right now ok its full of pervs and wierdos who are over paid and dont have an ounce of sense but on the pitch the top 2 divisions in britain are as good as it gets.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

+ 1 Liverpool fan here. Been a fun season eh ?


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

med said:


> + 1 Liverpool fan here. Been a fun season eh ?


Hmmm being a Liverpool fan is ALWAYS interesting LOL just glad the ship is a little more steady now.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> Technium said:
> 
> 
> > Yep im a massive Liverpool fan too (see my profil pic of my tattoo)
> ...




dont think ive ever given you any grief have i???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > 'Fraid so Shiva.
> ...




oh dear


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

There's a lot of Liverpool fans on here isn't there??!

I remember being at Anfield in my earlier days for a West Ham away game. Hearing 'You'll never walk alone' bursting out of the stands made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Outstanding and would love to go back some day.

But as there are so many of you on here, and because of Gerrard's injury time equaliser a few years back, I reiterate:










Am I allowed to share with you a simple little ditty that the West Ham fans sang to you lot that day? It does contain a somewhat stereotypical view of Liverpudlians not held by me. Naturally.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Technium said:


> med said:
> 
> 
> > + 1 Liverpool fan here. Been a fun season eh ?
> ...


The last time you had a decent team a load of Jocks played for you !!!










And you've just had to dig one of them out of a retirement home to save you again :lol: :lol:

No particular team these days but I still like to have a wander out on a Saturday afternoon round a few boozers to catch a bit and keep up with the scores of a few teams here and there but I won't pay the money to go these days. Even at the bottom end Â£20 to get into see Hartlepool !!!! Surely a bubble just waiting to burst ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

blackandgolduk said:


> shiva9493 said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Saw him play at Wolves loads of times with Keith Curle they were a great partnership-better than we have now!

You Wet Sham fans must be soiling yourselves at the thought of being relegated, another Portsmouth in the making there methinks. We (Wolves) might get relegated with you but at least we are financially stable-in fact we have no debt!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

See my avatar.

I first saw United in May 1963 when they beat a (then) very good Leicester City side 3-1 in the cup final. Denis Law became my idol but later I also became impressed by a young whippersnapper from Ulster named George Best... he could play a bit, that boy...

However distance, time and expense mean my trips to Old Trafford are few and far between so my actual attendance is to my home team, Barry Town. Unfortunately they are no longer a regular participant in the Champions League having barely survived banruptcy and no longer a fully professional club.

Rob


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Leeds fan MOT. Papa Smurf will see us as Premier League Champions before Liverpool (AGAIN! :thumbup: )


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Arr! Oi be from Saarffolk.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Always thought it was a sheep on the badge and not a horse. Learn something new every day :lookaround:


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

The treble is still on


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

antonbhoy said:


> The treble is still on


wasnt a great night for scotish football the other night was it :thumbsdown: rangers were a disgrace


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Forgot to mention - Liverpool here


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Watch-nut said:


> antonbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > The treble is still on
> ...


I dunno, they had a treble didn't they? h34r:

Rangers along with Lennon were a disgrace, surely Diouf is the last man that Rangers (or Celtic) should ever employ, talk about a self-inflicted wound!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Technium said:
> ...


no you havent but your not on facebook are you .a few of my mates are icf and i had a right up and downer withem about how **** the hammers had been up until beeting liverpool.sorry mate.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

The Premier League has been really exciting season as it's so wide open. Perhaps even more thrilling to see the battle going on at the bottom with so may teams having the potential to be relegated.

As a born and bred North Londoner I've always been a proud Gooner - however would really hate to see West Ham relegated and hope they stay up.

Looking forward to tonight's game against Barcelona and seeing how Tottenham do against Milan tomorrow.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

simonrah said:


> The Premier League has been really exciting season as it's so wide open. Perhaps even more thrilling to see the battle going on at the bottom with so may teams having the potential to be relegated.
> 
> As a born and bred North Londoner I've always been a proud Gooner - however would really hate to see West Ham relegated and hope they stay up.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's game against Barcelona and seeing how Tottenham do against Milan tomorrow.


id love to see arsenal hold on tonight the first leg was one of the best games i have seen in a long time,barca where really taught a lesson that day.

good luck to all the british clubs in the champs league .


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't stand Le ****-nal, arrogant manager and dirty players.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

avidfan said:


> I can't stand Le ****-nal, arrogant manager and dirty players.


That's the spirit


----------

